# Turtle Breeders in QLD?!?!?



## AmyAlker (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone!I am helping my friend with looking for turtles to buy, she would prefer to buy them from a breeder, instead of a pet store. I have tried searching Aussiepythons and other websites like australianfreshwaterturtles for breeders but this has proven to be more difficult than I anticipated. If you are a breeder or know a breeder specifically in QLD, please let me know who you are! We both live in Ipswich, QLD so if your close by that would be awesome too!Any help would be awesome!Thank you,Amy


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 17, 2011)

Craig Latta = Lord of the Turtles


----------



## gillsy (Aug 17, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> Craig Latta = Lord of the Turtles



Definately!!! Google AFTCRA


----------



## cwtiger (Aug 17, 2011)

I totally agree if you are looking for a great breeder with a wealth of knoweldge and know how.


----------



## AmyAlker (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies. I will send Craig a PM to see what he has available!


----------



## davies.ads (Aug 17, 2011)

You might find little turtles hard to come by at this time of the year. Most turtles are just finishing up hibernation and Laying/Layed this time of year. Best time to get babies is around december/January.
Good luck tho with the turtle hunting, If anyone can point you in the right direction it would be Craig.


----------

